# Sublimation Powder or Liquid Coaters?



## Acid Ghost (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi guys,

Have any of your guys out there found a good powder coating company that can coat products in a sublimation coating? We are looking for a company that can coat small metal tags that are slightly larger than a US quarter. We have the product stamped out of metal and ready to go, we just need a good company to help us with the sublimation coating. If any of you know of or use a powder coating company (anywhere in the US) that you are pleased with please PM me or just let me know in this thread. 

I appreciate your help!


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Give me a call, and I can put you in touch with someone.


----------



## Iconify (Nov 21, 2009)

Along those lines, I have interest in having some custom metal shapes laser cut and then powder coated. I can't find specifics, but is any polyester based powder coating that has a sufficiently smooth texture appropriate for sublimating?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I use to own a powder coating company.
You can coat with a polyester powder clear over white and get great results. Trimite come to mind that you can Google to find.


----------

